# Found banded pigeon, owner won't call back



## Mominator (Nov 10, 2008)

Hello - 
We found a pigeon - dazed and confused. I saw him in the middle of the road between lanes when I went into town to drop my son off. Two hours later when I went to pick up my son, the pigeon was still there, in the middle of lane (not between lanes like the first time). So guess what, he is now safe and happy, fed and watered, resting in a clear box with a wire mesh top in my garage. AND, he appears to be healthy and not injured. One eye may have been hurt but now after a couple days it is open and he is looking out of it. 

He has a tag, so I looked up his number, found the club he belongs to, and talked to Tom the secretary. Asked for the pigeon's number and said he knew who owned it and took my number. Said he was going to see the guy that day and would tell him. I haven't heard back. 

I'll keep trying to reach him again but I am afraid that its owner won't want the pigeon back. When I told secretary Tom where I found the bird he sounded upset (dismayed?) - anyway it's about 20 miles from where the club is located. 

So, just lining up my options - what can I do if his owner doesn't want him back? We already have a pigeon we rescued a couple years ago. He is a house pet now with a large cage and a big window to look out of. Although the cage is large it is not big enough for two. 

Anyone have suggestions for Plan B, if the owner doesn't want it back?

Thank you~


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

give it a week and then after that the pigeon is yours IMO, to do what you want to with him, you can give him to a good home or keep him and get a bigger cage, intros will have to go slow with your other pigeon if you keep him. If you do not want him we do have an adoption thread on here to advertise. you never know your other pigeon may really like company of another pigeon. keep it in mind.


----------



## Mominator (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm sure my guy would like a friend. But, I think mine is male, and I've heard two males would be a problem. And the cage isn't big enough. Our guy does not go outside so I'd have trouble starting an outside setup for them. Plus, we are in Minnesota. Really really cold in winter.


----------



## Mominator (Nov 10, 2008)

But I would like to keep him. How big of a cage would two pigeons need?


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

You mind telling me what year this bird is ? 20 miles off may not seem far but for a young bird hungry and thirsty out lost for a few days in the warm weather may as well be 1000 miles away sometimes.
Kurps


----------



## Mominator (Nov 10, 2008)

2011. No doubt - his recovery was questionable for a day or two. He looks good now though.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

You may here from the owner this weekend, if not call back Tom and see what he says. Make sure you tell him if the owner doesn't want him you will be glad to keep him. That way you do the right thing and the owner won't travel just to cull him you can bet your bottom dollar. IMO.
Kurps


----------



## Mominator (Nov 10, 2008)

That sounds good. I wouldn't want him culled for sure.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Don't get what I am saying wrong, most racers care for thier birds and don't just cull them, I am just trying to calm any fear you may have as alot of people think lost pigeons are just culled. If you inform them that you are willing to keep the pigeon if the owner does not want it odds are that the owner isn't going to waste his/her time driving just to cull it. If they come and get it then they want the pigeon back. Oh and 1 more thing nice job helping out this poor fellow.
Kurps


----------



## pigeongirl49 (Jul 31, 2011)

Well "CONGRATULATIONS" you are now the proud owner of a new pigeon....


----------



## Mominator (Nov 10, 2008)

Any suggestions on how to figure out if it is a male or a female?
Any suggestions on how to introduce my existing pigeon and the new one?

Thank you~


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Introduction may be best by keeping the two birds close but in separate cages (or one inside, one outside) and see how they react to each other. That may also give an idea if the new one is male or female. But in any case, I would not put them where they are actually in contact or can share food & water until the new one has been with you a while longer, just in case of any infective illness.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

pigeongirl49 said:


> Well "CONGRATULATIONS" you are now the proud owner of a new pigeon....


Did I miss something? did the owner call and say keep him ?
Kurps


----------

